# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  راز موفقیت در مثلثات چیست!?

## GUST

سلام دوستان
من واقعا دوست دارم بدونم راز موفقیت تو مثلثات چیه!؟ چطوری باید ذهن طراح رو بخونیم تا از فرمول به جا استفاده کنیم!؟ واقعا گنگه!
مشکل من حفظ فرمولا نیست ! مشکل من اینه کجا باید استفاده شه

----------


## mkh-ana

راز موفقیت در مثلثات حفظ کردن فرمول ها نیست!!!

من خودم موقعی که دانش آموز بودم سعی کردم حفظ کنم ولی اصلا نمیشد!!!!

راه موفقیت در مثلثات فقط و فقط تمرین وتکرار بسیار زیاده!!!

یعنی انقدر سوال حل کنین که دیگه ناخودآگاه تا سوالو دیدین بفهمین از کجا باید حلو شروع کنین!!!

فرمول رو من خودم با ممارست بسیار زیاد توی حل بدستم آوردم و اصلا ادعا نمیکنم که من فرمولی رو حفظ کردم!!!

----------


## alihoseini

دست مهندس خندانو می بوسه که راهنماییمون کنه!!!

----------


## fatemeh.m

> سلام دوستان
> من واقعا دوست دارم بدونم راز موفقیت تو مثلثات چیه!؟ چطوری باید ذهن طراح رو بخونیم تا از فرمول به جا استفاده کنیم!؟ واقعا گنگه!
> مشکل من حفظ فرمولا نیست ! مشکل من اینه کجا باید استفاده شه


دقیقا مشکل منو داری!ینی وقتی وقتی به یه همچین سوالایی برمیخورم بعد پاسخشو میبینم دلم میخواد داد بزنم که چرا از این روشه نرفتم درحالی که میدونستمش ؛نمیتونم تشخیص بدم کجا باید از کدوم روش رفت

----------


## GUST

> راز موفقیت در مثلثات حفظ کردن فرمول ها نیست!!!
> 
> من خودم موقعی که دانش آموز بودم سعی کردم حفظ کنم ولی اصلا نمیشد!!!!
> 
> راه موفقیت در مثلثات فقط و فقط تمرین وتکرار بسیار زیاده!!!
> 
> یعنی انقدر سوال حل کنین که دیگه ناخودآگاه تا سوالو دیدین بفهمین از کجا باید حلو شروع کنین!!!
> 
> فرمول رو من خودم با ممارست بسیار زیاد توی حل بدستم آوردم و اصلا ادعا نمیکنم که من فرمولی رو حفظ کردم!!!


من حفظم ! یعنی میتونم بنویسم ولی کاربردش مشکله ! تو بعضی جاها مثلا sin -cos رو باید فرمول جمع به ضرب یا اون فرمول رادیکال ۲ یا اون فرمول توان ۲ یا .... خیلی جاها چند فرموله است

----------


## mkh-ana

خوب باید سوال رو مثل شطرنج در نظر بگیری و قبل از حلش بفهمی ادامه حرکت چی میشه!!!!

که این دست تلاش و تکرار شما رو میبوسه.

----------


## alihoseini

> خوب باید سوال رو مثل شطرنج در نظر بگیری و قبل از حلش بفهمی ادامه حرکت چی میشه!!!!
> 
> که این دست تلاش و تکرار شما رو میبوسه.


کتاب مناسبی هست که کامل باشه؟؟؟

----------


## GUST

> کتاب مناسبی هست که کامل باشه؟؟؟


یک روش من بلدم نسبتا خوب جواب داده ! فرمولا رو خودت با اعداد مختلف امتحان کن مثلا 1-cos80= 
-2sin`2 a

----------


## Bano.m

کلا با گفته های اقای خندان موافقم....فقط تمرین زیاد والبته درک فرمولا

----------


## amin278

*اقای مهندس خندان درست میگن
یاد گرفتن روابط مادر مثلثات و همچنین تمرین بسیار زیاد و تسلط کامل روی دایره ی مثلثاتی و نمودار ها*

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام دوستان
> من واقعا دوست دارم بدونم راز موفقیت تو مثلثات چیه!؟ چطوری باید ذهن طراح رو بخونیم تا از فرمول به جا استفاده کنیم!؟ واقعا گنگه!
> مشکل من حفظ فرمولا نیست ! مشکل من اینه کجا باید استفاده شه


سه تا راه داره تمرین و تمرین و تمرین

----------


## aliseydali

کسی یه منبع خوب برای مثلثات سراغ نداره

مثلثات خیلی سبز حامع چطوره

----------


## Black

ویدیو های سایت معلم آنلاین واسه مفاهیم ابتداییه خیلی خوبه

----------


## Mohammad DH

تنها راز موفقیت تو مثلثات اینه که خیلی شیک بزاریش کنار  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی خارج از شوخی شما که هدفت گیلانه نیازی به دوتا تست مثلثات نداری بیخودی وقت می ذاری بعدم معلوم نیست بشه تستش رو زد کسی می ره مثلثات می خونه که می خواد ۷۰ , ۸۰ درصد ریاضی بزنه

----------


## GUST

> تنها راز موفقیت تو مثلثات اینه که خیلی شیک بزاریش کنار 
> ولی خارج از شوخی شما که هدفت گیلانه نیازی به دوتا تست مثلثات نداری بیخودی وقت می ذاری بعدم معلوم نیست بشه تستش رو زد کسی می ره مثلثات می خونه که می خواد ۷۰ , ۸۰ درصد ریاضی بزنه


گیلان بخوره تو سرم! هدفم متغیر شد به فردوسی مشهد

----------


## Mohammad DH

> گیلان بخوره تو سرم! هدفم متغیر شد به فردوسی مشهد


واسه فردوسی هم مثلثات رو تجویز نمی کنم اگه همینطور که داری پیشرفت می کنی رسیدی به شریف مثلثات بخون 
جدا این نصیحت رو گوش کن یه سری درسا هستن طراح هر قلطی دلش می خواد می تونه توش بکنه سوالای پر از خلاقیت که همه ی فرمولا رو هم حفظ باشی نمی دونی الان به چه کارت میاد درسایی مثل مثلثات و گسسته اینجوریه وقتی رو که می خوای بزاری رو اینا بزار رو تحلیلی که هر هفتاش رو بزنی یا حد و مشتق و انتگرال + ریاضی پایه رو فول شو 
ایشالله یه راس می ری ور دل امام رضا   :Yahoo (105):

----------


## GUST

> واسه فردوسی هم مثلثات رو تجویز نمی کنم اگه همینطور که داری پیشرفت می کنی رسیدی به شریف مثلثات بخون 
> جدا این نصیحت رو گوش کن یه سری درسا هستن طراح هر قلطی دلش می خواد می تونه توش بکنه سوالای پر از خلاقیت که همه ی فرمولا رو هم حفظ باشی نمی دونی الان به چه کارت میاد درسایی مثل مثلثات و گسسته اینجوریه وقتی رو که می خوای بزاری رو اینا بزار رو تحلیلی که هر هفتاش رو بزنی یا حد و مشتق و انتگرال + ریاضی پایه رو فول شو 
> ایشالله یه راس می ری ور دل امام رضا


ور دل امام رضا هستم ! نمیخوام اینور تر بیام :Yahoo (21):  خانواده دارمی ! خوابگاه دوست ندارمی! پولامم شدید دوست دارمی!

----------


## Mohammad DH

> ور دل امام رضا هستم ! نمیخوام اینور تر بیام خانواده دارمی ! خوابگاه دوست ندارمی! پولامم شدید دوست دارمی!


پس همان گونه که با تو سحن نمودم عمل به نما و این پند را گوش فرا گیر که به ذلت همی نیوفتی

----------


## GUST

> پس همان گونه که با تو سحن نمودم عمل به نما و این پند را گوش فرا گیر که به ذلت همی نیوفتی


من برای مثلثات یک روش عالی پیدا کردم! اونم اینه که یه زاویه میدم! درمیاد خدایی! ولی یه عیبی داره! وقتی گزینه ها با عدد میاد جواب نمیده مثلا tan 10 یا cot 20

----------


## GUST

> پس همان گونه که با تو سحن نمودم عمل به نما و این پند را گوش فرا گیر که به ذلت همی نیوفتی


چند درصد تستا رو جواب میده

----------


## Mohammad DH

> چند درصد تستا رو جواب میده


ببین اون راهی که گفتی طرف می خواد دوتا دونه تست بده نمیاد کاری کنه که بتونی با جاگذاری حلش کنی تجربه من از این روش هم می گه زمانیم که تو گزینه ها عدد نداده باشه ۹۰ درصد مواقع دوتا گزینه حذف می شه دوتا می مونه باید یه عدد دیگه هم جایگذاری کنی که کلی هم وقت گیر می شه صرف نمی کنه

----------


## mkh-ana

من خودم یکی از تستاي مثلثات تو کنکورم رو با عدد گذاری حل کردم شانسم با عدد گذاری فقط یه گزینه درست در اومد

----------


## arghazavi

مثلثات
فرمول های اصلی ولازم رو حفظ کنید فقط آنهایی که تو حسابان وریاضی ۲و تمریناشه
تست آزاد نزنید
مثلثات در حد کنکور راحته
تستای استاندارد بزنید...

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## moho

نترسیدن 

تمرین 

و تکرار 

هر کسی که این 3 تا رو انجام داده نتیجه گرفته ...

----------


## khaan

همین که مثلثات رو در حدی یاد گرفتین که تست های حد و مشتق رو بزنین کافیه

----------


## HellishBoy

رازی در کار نیست فقط تست و تمرین زیاد .... میبینی با ده تا تست صد تا ایده مختلف یاد میگیری سعی کن بعد از تسلط روی مفاهیم !!!!! دقت کن مفاهیم !!! نه حفظ فرمول !!! تست بزن تا میتونی اگه جواب نداد من یه سال دیگه کنکور میدم !!!!

 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dream high

من مثلثات رو از کتاب مهروماه میخونم.لازمه که بخش مقدمه مثل زاویه وواحداندازه گیری زاویه ومنحنی توابع رو بخونم وتست بزنم؟؟؟اصلا ازاینا توکنکور سوال میدن؟

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> من مثلثات رو از کتاب مهروماه میخونم.لازمه که بخش مقدمه مثل زاویه وواحداندازه گیری زاویه ومنحنی توابع رو بخونم وتست بزنم؟؟؟اصلا ازاینا توکنکور سوال میدن؟


سلام خب پایه و اساس مثلثات همینان. منحنی هم که ازش سوال میدن توی تناوب ها و همچنین برای فیزیک موج و نوسان هم بهش احتیاج داری. کل مثلثات مهر و ماه رو بخون و تنبلی ممنوع :Yahoo (4): (البته اگه باشه)

----------


## SkyWalker313

مثلثات فقط تمرین می خواد. تمرین تمرین تمرین 
همین و بس
 به هیچ وجه فرمولارو حفظ نکنین
وقتی شیرجه بزنین تو حل تستا خودشون تو ذهن می مونن

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> مثلثات فقط تمرین می خواد. تمرین تمرین تمرین 
> همین و بس
>  به هیچ وجه فرمولارو حفظ نکنین
> وقتی شیرجه بزنین تو حل تستا خودشون تو ذهن می مونن


عزیز نمیشه که بدون حفظ فرمول سوال حل بشه فقط تمرین که فرمولش بلد نباشی میشه اصلا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SkyWalker313

> عزیز نمیشه که بدون حفظ فرمول سوال حل بشه فقط تمرین که فرمولش بلد نباشی میشه اصلا؟؟؟؟؟


نگفتم بلد نباشی که عزیز من
می گم نشین طوطی وار حفظ کن
چندتا فرمول مادر رو یاد بگیر بقیه فرمولا عموما ازش در میاد اولش می فهمی چی به چیه به مرور زمان وقتی ازشون تو حل تستا استفاده می کنی تو ذهنت ثبت میشه.
طوطی وار حفظ کردن برای شب امتحان خوبه نه برای من و شما که می خوایم سه چهار ماه دیگه کنکور بدیم. اینجوری سر کنکور مشکل پیش میاد

----------


## کیمیا1378

سه کلمه یاد داشتن دایره مثلثاتی
اینو یکی از نخبه های مدرسمون بهم گفت اول بهش خندیدم ولی بعدش به حرفش رسیدم

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> سه کلمه یاد داشتن دایره مثلثاتی
> اینو یکی از نخبه های مدرسمون بهم گفت اول بهش خندیدم ولی بعدش به حرفش رسیدم


یعنی چی؟

----------


## sabercoder

پرهیز از فرمول های زیاد

----------


## seven

دایره مثلثاتی عالیه!!!!!همیشه ازش کمک بگیرید و گوشه ذهنتون باشه و البته تمرین زیاد

----------

